# Don't cancel a fishing trip



## UtahJax (Feb 18, 2012)

Here is my 7 month old before and after I told her I had to cancel our fishing trip today


----------



## Mavis13 (Oct 29, 2007)

She's a cutie!!!


----------



## UtahJax (Feb 18, 2012)

Thanks, a handful for sure


----------



## tye dye twins (Mar 8, 2011)

When I get canceled on I pull that same angry face. 

That kid sure has a range of emotions to wear.


----------



## UtahJax (Feb 18, 2012)

Yeah I am the same way lol, she flips her attitude like a switch it's funny to watch


----------

